# waiting for udev events to be processed

## toothpick

Hi,

I am having a problem starting my Gentoo system.

When the kernel tries to boot up it is stuck saying "waiting for udev events to be processed"

The problem I am facing is depicted in the following picture.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/skvd2xpai9gh3g7/20141101_020903.jpg?dl=0

Prior to that I had my system up and running, And I chose to restart.

When I restarted everything went fine except the X server refused to start, so I compiled a new kernel with updating the Nvidia driver.

I would really appreciate it if someone could point me to how to solve this.

Thanks!  :Smile: 

----------

## kernelOfTruth

there's more problems than that   :Wink: 

do you by chance have a btrfs partition and appended ro to the kernel ?

related to the delay: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1003240-highlight-.html

afaik there are several threads on the forum

----------

## DONAHUE

the image suggests a kernel configuration problem, there are repeated references to readonly filesystems. boot a livecd/usb, mount the gentoo partition(s), run wgetpaste /mnt/gentoo/usr/src/linux/.config and post the url returned. 

Some items that have caused the read only root problem, running the code should return the quote: 

```
grep -i "CONFIG_DEVTMPFS" /mnt/gentoo/usr/src/linux/.config
```

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_DEVTMPFS=y

 

```
grep -i "CONFIG_DEVTMPFS_MOUNT" /mnt/gentoo/usr/src/linux/.config
```

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_DEVTMPFS_MOUNT=y

 

```
grep -i "CONFIG_FSNOTIFY" /mnt/gentoo/usr/src/linux/.config
```

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_FSNOTIFY=y

 

```
grep -i "CONFIG_DNOTIFY" /mnt/gentoo/usr/src/linux/.config
```

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

 

```
grep -i "CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER" /mnt/gentoo/usr/src/linux/.config
```

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

 

```
grep -i "CONFIG_NET" /mnt/gentoo/usr/src/linux/.config
```

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_NET=y

 

```
grep -i "CONFIG_PROC_FS" /mnt/gentoo/usr/src/linux/.config
```

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

 

```
grep -i "CONFIG_SIGNALFD" /mnt/gentoo/usr/src/linux/.config
```

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

 

```
grep -i "CONFIG_SYSFS" /mnt/gentoo/usr/src/linux/.config
```

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_SYSFS=y

 

```
grep -i "CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED" /mnt/gentoo/usr/src/linux/.config
```

 *Quote:*   

> # CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED is not set

 

```
grep -i 'CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH" /mnt/gentoo/usr/src/linux/.config
```

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

 

```
grep -i "CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG" /mnt/gentoo/usr/src/linux/.config
```

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG=y

 

```
grep -i "CONFIG_TMPFS" /mnt/gentoo/usr/src/linux/.config
```

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_TMPFS=y

 

```
grep -i "CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL" /mnt/gentoo/usr/src/linux/.config
```

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL=y

 

```
grep -i "CONFIG_TMPFS_XATTR" /mnt/gentoo/usr/src/linux/.config
```

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_TMPFS_XATTR=y

 

```
ls -l /mnt/gentoo/var/run
```

 should yield "lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root {some date} /mnt/gentoo/var/run ->/mnt/gentoo/run" if not make the symlink

```
ls -l /mnt/gentoo/etc/mtab
```

 should yield "lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root <some date> /mnt/gentoo/etc/mtab -> /mnt/gentoo/proc/self/mounts" if not make the symlink 

```
rc-update show
```

should show udev and udev-mount in sysinit run level

----------

## toothpick

Hi DONAHUE thanks very much for your help.

I followed every step but it seems like I encounter the same problem.

Here is my configuration file: http://paste.kde.org/p76hho1ne

Thank you !

----------

## DONAHUE

My menuconfig has  *Quote:*   

> General setup  --->
> 
> -*- Control Group support  --->
> 
> --- Control Group support
> ...

  I do not see the many read-only lines; suggest you change to match and recompile the kernel..

Now suspect that the readonly hits do not matter.

Recommend 

```
emerge linux-firmware
```

if you have not done so. There have been recent cases of missing firmware causing uevents hanging.

----------

## toothpick

Hi DONAHUE and thanks for your reply.

I recompiled the kernel according to your configuration and re-emeged linux-firmware but the problem still persists.

What I did notice that you were right about was that it is not related to the read-only lines.

On my second (old) kernel that boots just well I see the same read only lines. Nothing halts, which could mean it is a kernel configuration problem.

Thanks again  :Smile: 

----------

## DONAHUE

 *Quote:*   

> On my second (old) kernel that boots just well

  you might run meld (emerge meld first) or diff to compare old and new kernels and see if any difference rings a bell.

----------

## toothpick

Ok I got it solved.

Unexpectedly, it was the video card driver.

The long explanaltion is that I have downloaded old (but newer than my old kernel) kernel sources.

I compiled that kernel, restarted and it all worked except the video driver, when I installed nvidia driver and recompiled and restarted I encountered the same problem again.

So I masked the latest version.

After that the whole system fully worked again! 

Thanks to everyone who helped  :Smile: 

----------

## DONAHUE

as in nvidia-drivers or nouveau?

----------

## toothpick

Nvidia-drivers

----------

## DONAHUE

Thanks. nvidia is becoming a recurring theme but seemingly different each time. Good work sussing it out.

----------

